# Introducing my fantastic baby doves



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,

My 2 doves, Rosie and Milky, have had baby doves  

They are 1 week old.

They are little and pink and have just gotten some pins.

One is a bit bigger than the other. That one was born on St Patriks day. I call it Patrik for now! The other one is called Pinky. I might call them something else later.

My dad said I can't keep them because the cage is too small. When they can eat by themselves I will try to sell them to a pet shop or to anyone else. I could also give them away if I can't sell them.  

Here is a photo. Sorry about the poo.

Regards
Ellie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh...they are adorable, I am sorry to hear you cannot keep them. I sure hope you find some good homes or home for them.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ellie, your new babies are sooooo cute. Hope everything goes well with them and be sure to send more pictures.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are darling babies, Ellie. Please make sure they have plenty of substrate like twigs, tobacco stems, or pine needles etc. to grasp with their feet and to help keep their legs in the proper position. It looked like they had scooted over to a part of the nest bowl where there wasn't much to support them.

Terry


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Babies! Thank you for posting the pictures.

I'm sorry to hear that you'll have to find them new homes. Till then have fun and enjoy watching them grow  .

-hilly


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Peter here. One of the baby doves, Patrick, is just over 2 weeks old. 

I found him at the bottom of the cage. However, he's gone to the far corner of the cage, and I can't reach him. It's the only part of the cage I can't reach him.

What should I do? 


Should I leave him there? 

Will his parents still feed him if he's at the bottom of the cage (rather than in his nest)? 

Regards
Peter


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm not sure about doves, but pigeons will feed their babies once they start venturing out and they are on the floor. I usually put them back in their nest boxes and keep an eye out on them until they fly well on their own.

You will need to keep an eye out and make sure the parents are feeding it, but I would move the youngster back to the nest, if at all possible.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'd try to get the baby back into the nest also, but if that isn't possible then keep a close eye to be sure it is getting fed adequately.

Terry


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

I put him back in the nest last night. 

This morning, I found the other dove on the mesh floor!

I think they are venturing out. 

Regards
Peter


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

dovegirl said:


> I put him back in the nest last night.
> 
> This morning, I found the other dove on the mesh floor!
> 
> ...


They probably are They are getting curious about their surroundings.

Reti


----------



## dovegirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi All, Peter here.

The young doves are starting to peck at seeds and can fly a little. 

They should be ready to sell in about a week.

I need to sell them (or give them away) as the cage is too small. 

I would like to keep them, but I have to be practical about space limitations.

Any ideas where I can sell them? 

I have tried the local pet shops, and they don't want them. 

Regards
Peter


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hi Peter*

You Could Always Try The Bargain Pages Or Something Im Sure Someone Will Love To Have 2 Cute Doves 
Also You Might Want To Check Around I Never Realised How Many Pigeon Owners There Was In My Area 
Must Be Popular Pets  

Heather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you have a store that specializes in feed for pigeons, doves, chickens, ducks, and livestock, they should be able to point you to other dove fanciers who are in your area. My local feed and tack store also has a bulletin board where customers can post ads.

Terry


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

They are beautiful! Thank you for the picture.Bb


----------

